# Grafikkarte übertakten



## PsychoDEFCON3 (25. Oktober 2002)

moin!

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich meine Grafikkarte übertakten kann und wie hoch? Hab ne "ATI Rage Pro 128" und WinXP! wenn ihr noch infos braucht um zu antworten, sofern ihr es könnt, immer raus damit!

- psycho


----------



## TeCe (25. Oktober 2002)

wie wär´s mit´ner Grafikkarte? ;-)
Selbst wenn man irgendwie an der rumtakten könnte, würde es nich mehr als 2% bringen was immer noch fast 0 entspricht...


----------



## PsychoDEFCON3 (25. Oktober 2002)

hm ja ich weiss selber!  hm ok danke! Ich hatte heute noch ne GeForce2 MX 400 drin, aber wenn ich die drin hab, geht mein Counter-Strike nich mehr. sobald map auf is, hängt der sich auf und nix geht mehr! hab auch schon mit neuinstall von cstrke, sowie xp probiert! 

- psycho


----------



## TeCe (25. Oktober 2002)

probier´s ma mit den Detonater40.41er beta Treibern die auf der Nvidia Seite zu finden sind


----------



## PsychoDEFCON3 (25. Oktober 2002)

schon alles ausprobiert!


----------



## Moartel (26. Oktober 2002)

Ich würde das Problem mit der GeForce mal im 3D-Shooter-Forum posten, vielleicht hast du da Erfolg damit.
Ansonsten solltest du mal posten was für eine CPU du hast, damit man sehen kann ob ein übertakten der Graka überhaupt was bringt. Ein Tool um die zu übertakten heißt PowerStrip (http://www.entechtaiwan.com). Du kannst ja mal versuchen was man aus der Karte rausholen kann, je nach Stärke deiner CPU wird das mehr oder weniger sein. Auf jeden Fall nur in kleinen Schritten übertakten und regelmäßig auf Wärme (während dem spielen!) überprüfen. Wenn Bildfehler auftreten sofort Spiel beenden und runtertakten!

Wegen der GeForce würde ich auch mal den neuesten Mainboard-Treiber testen, vielleicht hilft der.


----------



## PsychoDEFCON3 (26. Oktober 2002)

hmm ok danke erstmal!

- psycho


----------



## CSF-Lady (27. Oktober 2002)

*was fuern mobo drunter?*

was mich irgendwie interessiert ist, warum die mx nicht läuft, die sollte mit CF keine Probleme haben, was für ein board sitzt denn drunter, und was sitzt da sonst noch so drin?

mit der ati, würde ich höchstens noch Q2 spielen


----------

